# Radon Zr Team 6.0



## RockCubeRider (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab vor mir ein neues mtb zu kaufen
und finde das das Zr Team 6.0 schon gut für den preis ist,
aber bin mir nicht im klaren ob das 5.0 auch reicht....

Freu mich auf anworten

Tom


----------



## thomas_127 (29. Januar 2011)

Hängt natürlich sehr davon ab, was du damit fahren willst. Ich finde aber das Team 6.0 sollte schon als unterste Grenze genommen werden. Das 5er hat eine Dart3 Gabel, welche meiner Meinung nach nicht viel Spaß mit sich bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich würde Dir auch mindestens zum 6er raten. Wenn nicht sogar zum 7er mit RS Reba, Formula RX und XT-Kurbeln. Da ist der Aufpreis mehr als gerechtfertigt!


----------



## RockCubeRider (30. Januar 2011)

naja möchte damit touren im gelände fahren (im Urlaub in Italien und so)


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2011)

Auseinanderfliegen wird Dir keines der Bikes. Bedenke aber, dass Du beim 7er für geringen Aufpreis Upgrades an sehr wichtigen Parts bekommst. Späteres eventuelles Nachrüsten würde da teurer werden.
Das 6er geht für Gelegenheits- und Wenigfahrer meiner Meinung nach aber auch locker klar! Sicherlich ein gutes und solides Einsteigerbike. 
Vom 5er würde ich schon allein wegen der Gabel Abstand nehmen.

Ist halt immer auch eine grundsätzliche Frage. Ich persönlich investiere bei solchen Anschaffungen gerne ein wenig mehr und habe dann dafür was Ordentliches (wobei ich nicht der komplett-XTR-Titanschrauben-Typ bin, lieber haltbar als superleicht).

Wenn Du später dann mal mehr möchtest, geht der Trend eh stark zum Zweitbike.


----------



## svenji94 (30. Januar 2011)

ich tät mir kein Radon kaufen tun.


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2011)

Welch konstruktiver und fachlich äußerst fundierter Beitrag. Danke, svenji94!!!


----------



## freiraum (30. Januar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> ich tät mir kein Radon kaufen tun.



Der war geil! 
LOL


----------



## donprogrammo (30. Januar 2011)

Ich würde die Dart 3 nicht gleich als Ausschlusskriterium hernehmen. Wenn man mit dem Körpergewicht im grünen Bereich der Stahlfeder liegt arbeitet die eigentlich sehr angenehm, ist nur etwas schwer. Ich fahre zwar auch inzwischen nur wesentlich teurere Modelle, denke aber doch, dass für gelegenheitsfahrer auch das 5.5 durchaus ausreichend ist


----------



## 123Luomi (30. Januar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> ich tät mir kein Radon kaufen tun.



Sachliche Aussage in "Gut Deutsch"


----------



## Fokker62 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
nimm das Team 6.0 
Die Austattung ist für diesen Preis .....Hammer

Ich fahre seit Anfang Januar das  Race 7.0

Gruß Fokker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockCubeRider (30. Januar 2011)

also ich danke erstmal für die vielen ratschläge


> ich tät mir kein Radon kaufen tun.


 haha erstmal abgelacht

ich denke das radon zr team 6.0 ist das richtige für mich ich überlege eigentlich auch nur weil ich zuerst das cube analog disc http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/comp-series/analog-disc/ nehmen wollte aber das radon ist um sooooo vieles besser ...ich sollte dazu sagen bin erst 15


----------



## RockCubeRider (30. Januar 2011)

achso wozu genau sollte man dieses bike verwenden? denn ich hab schon so viele leute gesehen die das bike zu reiserad mit festen schutzblechen, dynamo und taschen gemacht haben .....ihh


----------

